
Python Textbook as a Jupyter Notebook - sanketsarang
https://github.com/blobcity/python-for-data-science
======
tmabraham
The perfect example of a textbook as a collection of Jupyter notebooks may be
the Deep Learning for Coders book:
[https://github.com/fastai/fastbook](https://github.com/fastai/fastbook)

~~~
sanketsarang
I totally agree. It is time we build the same for everyone to learn Python
programming as well.

------
abdullahkhalids
I like the concept of Jupyter Notebooks and I do use them extensively, but I
can't use my emacs shortcuts which makes writing anything more than a few
lines really annoying.

Especially, writing Latex Math without Auctex (emacs package) is very tedious.
What's the solution?

~~~
d0mine
Org Babel with emacs jupyter if desired.
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=dljNabciEGg](https://youtube.com/watch?v=dljNabciEGg)
[https://github.com/nnicandro/emacs-jupyter#org-mode-
source-b...](https://github.com/nnicandro/emacs-jupyter#org-mode-source-
blocks)

~~~
abdullahkhalids
I have tried it. It works. But there is too much syntax surrounding code
blocks that is annoying. And I need to enable inline Math display and inline
image display to get a seamless interface.

~~~
d0mine
It is emacs, it is easy to eliminate the boiler-plate e.g., by using
global/per file/per org sub tree defaults, templates.

------
asicsp
See also "Python Data Science Handbook" by Jake VanderPlas, which uses Jupyter
notebooks too.

[0]
[https://jakevdp.github.io/PythonDataScienceHandbook/](https://jakevdp.github.io/PythonDataScienceHandbook/)

~~~
sanketsarang
I really like this, but I find it too exhaustive. It is too much to read.
Wanted to create something that is short and to the point for programmers of
other languages to quickly learn basics of Python for Data Science.

~~~
s1t5
Have you seen Whirlwind Tour of Python by the same author? -
[https://jakevdp.github.io/WhirlwindTourOfPython/](https://jakevdp.github.io/WhirlwindTourOfPython/)

> A Whirlwind Tour of Python is a fast-paced introduction to essential
> features of the Python language, aimed at researchers and developers who are
> already familiar with programming in another language. The material is
> particularly designed for those who wish to use Python for data science
> and/or scientific programming

------
sanketsarang
I have prepared a few lessons on getting started with Python. It is basically
a Python Textbook for those wanting to start learning Python for Data Science.
In a unique twist, the textbook is a Jupyter Notebook in itself. Code and
explanation all in one. You can directly run the code while you read the
textbook, and master your Python skills. Currently includes Hello World,
Language Semantics, Tuples and Lists. More lessons coming up.

~~~
pc86
I just started an ML course, and while I've been a developer for about a
decade I've never used Python professionally. This will be a great help!

~~~
sanketsarang
Awesome. Great to know. This is really encouraging.

------
s1t5
Is the mention of data science in the readme an indicator of future work that
you want to add? Because as far as I can see there's no data science anywhere
in the project so far.

~~~
sanketsarang
I agree. Adding it in

------
villgax
Jupyter Book seems to be a good fit for this.

~~~
suyash
what's the real difference between that vs Jupyter notebook vs Jupyter labs?

~~~
sanketsarang
Jupyter Labs is an extension to Jupyter Notebook. Functionally the same, but
Labs offers a much better coding interface. In it's simplest form, Jupyter
Labs feels like a proper IDE, while just Jupyter feels like a pretty notebook
offering an interface worthy of reading, but not worthy enough to used as a
full time coding environment.

------
mkesper
@moderators: This should be a show HN.

